# mm-sources 2.5.69-mm9 problems

## InsaneHamster

Hello, i just installed the new 2.5.69-mm9 sources kernel and am having some really interesting problems, 

the first being that once i log in and run gnome-terminal or aterm the console dont come up, i mean gnome-terminal starts but no console on the screen, and aterm dont even show a console. weird,

second being i cant emerge xfree-drm it gives me screenloads of drm_stub.h errors. now the weierd part is the kernel runs very stable and is damn fast, other then these problems i dont have  any other ?

does anyone know how to fix the console thing or the xfree-drm do i have to re emerge xfree or something 

im running gcc 3.2.3

and glibc 3.2.2

and before in kernel 2.4.20 gentoo-sources everything was fine, 

thanks and awaitng a responce,

if u want me to send u any more info or leave it then please tell me

----------

## nephros

you have to compile in ptyfs.

It is in the kernel config under filesystems -> pseudo filesystems -> /dev/pty file system.

configure, recompile, reboot and it should automatically be mounted, and your terminals should work again.

and BTW, there is this thread about the 2.5.69 series.

plus, the new 2.5.70-mm2 is out  :wink:

----------

## InsaneHamster

im gona try it now

and i treid version 7 and it didnt even boot

----------

## Reformist

It really needs to be enabled by default... how many beta users have had this problem, and how many will have it when the kernel becomes official if this option is not on by default??

----------

## InsaneHamster

once i turned the pty one in console it worked like a charm, but i still cant complile xfree-drm for sum reason<? anyone know why

----------

## nephros

 *InsaneHamster wrote:*   

> but i still cant complile xfree-drm for sum reason? anyone know why

 

I don't use or know xfree-drm really, but I doubt it will work out of the box with a development kernel.

What card do you have? Are the DRM modules from the kernel itself not enough?

 Could you post the error you get when compiling?

Also, do you have module-init-tools installed? You need them to be able work with the new module system in the 2.5 series.

----------

## InsaneHamster

In file included from gamma_drv.c:54:

drm_vm.h: In function `gamma_vm_shm_close':

drm_vm.h:156: `dev' undeclared (first use in this function)

drm_vm.h:170: warning: left-hand operand of comma expression has no effect

drm_vm.h:192: warning: left-hand operand of comma expression has no effect

In file included from gamma_drv.c:54:

drm_vm.h: In function `gamma_vm_dma_nopage':

drm_vm.h:230: `dev' undeclared (first use in this function)

In file included from gamma_drv.c:54:

drm_vm.h: In function `gamma_vm_sg_nopage':

drm_vm.h:257: `dev' undeclared (first use in this function)

In file included from gamma_drv.c:54:

drm_vm.h: In function `gamma_vm_open':

drm_vm.h:281: `dev' undeclared (first use in this function)

In file included from gamma_drv.c:54:

drm_vm.h: In function `gamma_vm_close':

drm_vm.h:302: `dev' undeclared (first use in this function)

drm_vm.h:310: warning: left-hand operand of comma expression has no effect

In file included from gamma_drv.c:54:

drm_vm.h: In function `gamma_mmap_dma':

drm_vm.h:327: `dev' undeclared (first use in this function)

In file included from gamma_drv.c:54:

drm_vm.h: In function `gamma_mmap':

drm_vm.h:373: `dev' undeclared (first use in this function)

drm_vm.h:402: warning: left-hand operand of comma expression has no effect

In file included from gamma_drv.c:55:

drm_stub.h: At top level:

drm_stub.h:46: parse error before "drm_device_t"

drm_stub.h:46: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

In file included from gamma_drv.c:55:

drm_stub.h:74: parse error before "drm_device_t"

drm_stub.h:75: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

drm_stub.h: In function `gamma_stub_getminor':

drm_stub.h:89: `name' undeclared (first use in this function)

drm_stub.h:90: `fops' undeclared (first use in this function)

drm_stub.h:91: `dev' undeclared (first use in this function)

drm_stub.h: At top level:

drm_stub.h:121: parse error before "drm_device_t"

drm_stub.h:122: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

drm_stub.h: In function `gamma_stub_register':

drm_stub.h:141: `name' undeclared (first use in this function)

drm_stub.h:141: `fops' undeclared (first use in this function)

drm_stub.h:141: `dev' undeclared (first use in this function)

make: *** [gamma_drv.o] Error 1

!!! ERROR: x11-base/xfree-drm-4.3.0-r2 failed.

!!! Function src_install, Line 108, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

its a very long list as what it shows

Im using a ati radeon mobility and it worked fine wit the xfree-drm modules compiling on the old 2.4 kernel and it ran at 1500fps in glxgears,

and i did emerge module-init-tools already, and agpgart is running fine but my intel motherboard that is built as a module becuase of agpgart is not becuase i havent loaded it yet ( i dont know what the module is called  :Smile:  ) 

could it be that i have a.alf instead of elf.out in the kernel or some other features that i didnt incorperate that i should  of ?

thanks for responding so quickly 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cpwins

 *nephros wrote:*   

> you have to compile in ptyfs.
> 
> It is in the kernel config under filesystems -> pseudo filesystems -> /dev/pty file system.
> 
> 

 

This will prove useful. I had this problem with 2.5.70-mm9. Thank you very much.  :Smile: 

----------

## cpwins

OK, I enabled

```
/dev/pts file system for Unix98 PTYs
```

I also have /dev and /proc file system sypport. But after compiling the kernel and rebooting, I still have no gnome-terminal. The program starts, but no bash prompt appears. The cursor just "sits" there.

I have this problem with both linux-2.5.70-mm9 and linux-2.5.68, but NOT with 2.5.64.

Any suggestions?

----------

## cpwins

I read 2.5.68 and the solution was right there:

```

devpts            /dev/pts      devpts   defaults      0 0

```

had to be added to /etc/fstab.

----------

## m33sb3w

I've done everything suggested in this thread (and several others) but I still can't get my terminals to work.  I have all the proper things compiled into the kernel.  When I boot I can see early on that devpts is mounted on /dev/pts.  In fact, I had (as suggested) put an entry into my fstab and when it got to fstab during the boot process it told me that devpts was already mounted.  I am at a loss and it's getting pretty annoying to have to ctrl-alt-f-whatever to get a commandline.  Below is my mtab:

```
/dev/root / reiserfs rw,noatime 0 0

none /dev devfs rw 0 0

proc /proc proc rw 0 0

none /dev/pts devpts rw 0 0

/dev/discs/disc0/part6 /usr reiserfs rw,noatime,notail 0 0

/dev/discs/disc0/part7 /usr/local reiserfs rw,noatime,notail 0 0

/dev/discs/disc0/part8 /home reiserfs rw,noatime,notail 0 0

/dev/discs/disc0/part9 /tmp reiserfs rw,noatime,notail 0 0

/dev/discs/disc0/part10 /var reiserfs rw,noatime,notail 0 0

tmpfs /dev/shm tmpfs rw 0 0

none /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw 0 0

```

...just to make sure my entry for devpts looks right.  It does to me but I don't have much experience in this area.  If you need anything else posted, just let me know.  Thanks in advance for any help you can give me.

Edit:  Okay, looking at my notebook, running 2.5.69-mm7, my mtab does not indicate that devpts is mounted.  Which is good because I don't have support compiled in anyway.  The computer that I've been having trouble with is running 2.5.70-mm9 and at first didn't have support for ptys or /dev/pts compiled in either.  After I read this thread and others I compiled support in, but it was still no go.  I experience the same problem with the term windows not working on my notebook when I compile reiserfs support in as explained here.  I have no idea why reiserfs support would mess with the kernel, but when I compiled it in my term windows stopped working.  Take it back out, it's fine.  I can do without reiserfs on my notebook which has all ext2/3 partitions but I can't on my desktop because all of the partitions (except /boot) are reiserfs.

Edit #2:  I had heard about strace in the past but had never used it.  I figure this is a good time to start.  I have the strace outputs from Eterm, xterm, and aterm.  I've looked through them and the problem does seem to be something with the ptys.  There are also a LOT of libraries that can't be found, but those calls aren't causing the error that makes the program quit.  If anyone is willing to take a look at the traces I can email them to you.  I'll post what I think is the relevant part below:

```
open("/dev/ptya5", O_RDWR)              = -1 EACCES  Permission denied)

open("/usr/share/locale/locale.alias", O_RDONLY) = 4

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2601, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 131072, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40870000

read(4, "# Locale name alias data base.\n#"..., 131072) = 2601

read(4, "", 131072)                     = 0

close(4)                                = 0

munmap(0x40870000, 131072)              = 0

open("/usr/share/locale/en_US/LC_MESSAGES/libc.mo", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/share/locale/en/LC_MESSAGES/libc.mo", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

write(2, "Eterm:  Error:  ", 16)        = 16

write(2, "Can\'t open pseudo-tty -- No such"..., 51) = 51

write(2, "Eterm:  Error:  ", 16)        = 16

write(2, "Unable to run sub-command.\n", 27) = 27

_exit(1)
```

Now that was from Eterm.  The output from xterm and aterm look pretty much the same.  The programs try a lot more psuedo-ttys than that but I just included one so the moderators wouldn't kill me.  As you can see it's a permission denied error.  Here's what happens when I look at the permissions on the psuedo-tty it's trying to get at:

```
# ls -l /dev/ptya5

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            8 2003-06-15 20:00 ptya5 -> pty/m181
```

Then when I follow the link and look at m181:

```
# ls -l /dev/pty/m181

crw-------    1 root     root       2, 181 1969-12-31 19:00 m181
```

I don't want to start messing around with permissions on things like terminals and stuff because I have no idea what I would be doing to the security of my system.  I've pretty much run out of ideas here.  Oh, and one more thing, I'll mention what I originally thought it was again because I don't think it's been ruled out yet.  On my notebook I had a kernel (2.5.65-mm7 I think) and when I compiled in reiserfs support the terminals bugged out on me.  I took reiserfs support out and everything was back in working order.  I don't have a clue why reiserfs support would affect something like this, but as far as I can remember I didn't change anything else in the kernel when I did that.

Anyway, I know there are a lot of smart people on these boards and I hope on of you see this and can help because I'm all out of ideas.  I've been working on this for days...I've probably spent about 18 hours all told troubleshooting this, recompiling the kernel over and over with different combinations of key options (like Unix PTY support, /dev/pts filesystem, and so on) .  Thanks in advance for any help you can give me.  My email and IM handles are in my profile.  Note I have two AIM handles...one's for the notebook where I am for much of the day and the other is for my desktop...the one currently possessed by satan.   :Twisted Evil:   Thanks again for any help you can give.

Eric

----------

## m33sb3w

This post is just to bump up the date of last post on this thread.  I know I browse a lot with the "View posts from last 24 hours" option so I thought this might help more people see this thread.

Eric

----------

## drakos7

Perhaps this would help?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=41562

Worked for me.

----------

## Forsaken

i think i am having the exact same problem. i am running kernel 2.6. i have everything turned on in kernel.  it does have something to do with permissions. when i chmod all the pty's in /dev/pty to 766 or 777 i can open an xterm or Eterm as a regular user. when i restart it resets all the permissions for the /dev/pty and i have to chmod them again. anyone know what's going on?

----------

## yamakawa

I do not know how you guys had finished this thread, but I have a similar problem right now with mm-sources kernel of 2.6.2-rc1-mm2.

My solution to this is to add group "users" to group "tty."

Since every entry under /dev/pty has permission like

```

crw-------    1 root     tty

```

I made sure that running Eterm from root user worked without problem. So I ended up with the solution.

How does it sound to you?

----------

